# kurze frage zu the witcher



## xNomAnorx (30. Juni 2008)

hi leute
ok is vllt ne dumme frage aber es wär schon wichtig
ich bin bei the witcher jetz im ersten kapitel un muss in die gruft runter um ein paar ghule zu töten. aber das da unten natürlich dunkel is ( ach ne^^) bräucht ich ne fackel oder den trank "katze".
aber ich hab keine fackel un weiß auch nich wo ich eine finden könnte
un für den trank fehlen mir die zutaten un natürlich das rezept
wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
danke!!!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2008)

xNomAnorx am 30.06.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute
> ok is vllt ne dumme frage aber es wär schon wichtig
> ich bin bei the witcher jetz im ersten kapitel un muss in die gruft runter um ein paar ghule zu töten. aber das da unten natürlich dunkel is ( ach ne^^) bräucht ich ne fackel oder den trank "katze".
> aber ich hab keine fackel un weiß auch nich wo ich eine finden könnte
> ...



also, ich hab gewartet, bis ich "katze" brauen konnte. du kannst büchers/schriftrollen kaufen mit rezepten, vlt. versuch es mal bei der hexe, abigale. und du kannst glaub ich auch eine der bronze-eigenschaften aktivieren, um mehr wissen dafür zu erlangen, bin da aber nicht mehr ganz sicher...

gibt es denn noch irgendwelche quests, die du vorher erledigen kannst?


----------



## SuicideVampire (30. Juni 2008)

Herbboy am 30.06.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> xNomAnorx am 30.06.2008 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ansonsten kannst Du Fackeln eigentlich immer in den Kisten finden, die in den Häusern der Dörfler stehen.
Oder Du drehst einfach die Gamma etwas hoch, so wie ich


----------



## boh (1. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 30.06.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute
> ok is vllt ne dumme frage aber es wär schon wichtig
> ich bin bei the witcher jetz im ersten kapitel un muss in die gruft runter um ein paar ghule zu töten. aber das da unten natürlich dunkel is ( ach ne^^) bräucht ich ne fackel oder den trank "katze".
> aber ich hab keine fackel un weiß auch nich wo ich eine finden könnte
> ...



Du kannst den Trank auch ohne Rezept mixen, die Zutaten sind:

Quebrith, Quebrith, Rebis.

Nach dem ersten Benutzen (wird als unbekannter Trank angezeigt) wird der Trank automatisch deiner Liste der verfügbaren Tränke hinzugefügt.

MfG boh



Spoiler



P.S.: Wenn du nur Albedo-Zutaten benutzt ist der Trank nicht toxisch


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juli 2008)

also, ich hab gewartet, bis ich "katze" brauen konnte. du kannst büchers/schriftrollen kaufen mit rezepten, vlt. versuch es mal bei der hexe, abigale. und du kannst glaub ich auch eine der bronze-eigenschaften aktivieren, um mehr wissen dafür zu erlangen, bin da aber nicht mehr ganz sicher...

gibt es denn noch irgendwelche quests, die du vorher erledigen kannst? [/quote]


ja ein paar quests hab ich noch
ich muss erstam diese bestie finden


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juli 2008)

Ansonsten kannst Du Fackeln eigentlich immer in den Kisten finden, die in den Häusern der Dörfler stehen.
Oder Du drehst einfach die Gamma etwas hoch, so wie ich  [/quote]


die gamma hochdrehen? genial!
da wär ich nie drauf gekommen^^

danke!


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juli 2008)

Du kannst den Trank auch ohne Rezept mixen, die Zutaten sind:

Quebrith, Quebrith, Rebis.

Nach dem ersten Benutzen (wird als unbekannter Trank angezeigt) wird der Trank automatisch deiner Liste der verfügbaren Tränke hinzugefügt.

MfG boh



Spoiler



P.S.: Wenn du nur Albedo-Zutaten benutzt ist der Trank nicht toxisch 


 [/quote]


ah die zutaten hab ich sogar glaub ich
danke!


----------



## SuicideVampire (1. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 01.07.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kannst Du Fackeln eigentlich immer in den Kisten finden, die in den Häusern der Dörfler stehen.
> Oder Du drehst einfach die Gamma etwas hoch, so wie ich




die gamma hochdrehen? genial!
da wär ich nie drauf gekommen^^

danke! [/quote]

Gamma hochdrehen hat mich schon bei vielen Spielen gerettet. Sonst würde ich zB nie Vietcong durchgespielt haben...


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juli 2008)

Gamma hochdrehen hat mich schon bei vielen Spielen gerettet. Sonst würde ich zB nie Vietcong durchgespielt haben... [/quote]


noch ne andere frage
in kapitel 1 rttet man ja shani vor den salamandra kriegern im gasthaus
danach macht ihr mit ihr ab das ihr sie nach wyzima begleiet sobald ihr die bestie erlegt hab
ich hab sie jetz allerdings vergessen un bin allein nach wyzima bzw. in den kerker gerannt
is das schlimm?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 01.07.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne andere frage
> in kapitel 1 rttet man ja shani vor den salamandra kriegern im gasthaus
> danach macht ihr mit ihr ab das ihr sie nach wyzima begleiet sobald ihr die bestie erlegt hab
> ich hab sie jetz allerdings vergessen un bin allein nach wyzima bzw. in den kerker gerannt
> is das schlimm?


 shani trifft man später in wyzima auch so. ich glaub nicht, dass du überhaupt nach wyzima hättest reingehen dürfen, wenn ein "begleiten" von shani wirklich ein MUSS gewesen wäre.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 01.07.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> xNomAnorx am 01.07.2008 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ja ich hab sie jetz schon getroffen
war also nich schlimm

grad noch ne frage^^
in wyzima der eine kerl bocksfleisch oder so
der is nie in seiner wohnung aber ich muss mit ihm reden
wo find ich den denn?
danke!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 02.07.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> grad noch ne frage^^
> in wyzima der eine kerl bocksfleisch oder so
> der is nie in seiner wohnung aber ich muss mit ihm reden
> wo find ich den denn?
> danke!


 hmm... war das der räuberboss? der sitzt glaub ich zuerst noch in der kneipe im armenviertel, und zwar durch die eingangstür, dann links zum "küchen"bereich und dann wieder rechts in so nen kleinen hinterraum.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 02.07.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> xNomAnorx am 02.07.2008 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ja hast recht
der war in dem gasthaus
aber immer ur nachts

wo findet man eigentlich diese ganzen sephirot medaillons
die brauch man ja um diesen turm zu öffnen
kriegt man die zu besondeen anlässen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 03.07.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.07.2008 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, die findet man nach und nach. bei besonderen quests+kämpfen, musst du drauf achten, dass du gegner, die mehr als nur "kanonenfutter" sind, immer durchsuchst. ich glaub es gibt auch leute, die dir hinweise geben, wo welche sein könnten. dauert aber ne ganze weile, bis du alle hast.


----------



## MandaloreMick (4. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 02.07.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 01.07.2008 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst auch die Wachen vor seinem Haus killen und den Schlüssel nehmen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Juli 2008)

MandaloreMick am 04.07.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> xNomAnorx am 02.07.2008 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ja ich weiß
aber wo kann ich die schlüssel den dan benutzen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juli 2008)

ich hab grad noch eine allgemeine frage
in kapitel drei kann man sich entscheiden wo man alvin hinbringt
zu triss oder zu shani
da mündet die story also in zwei handlungssstränge
ich hab mich jetz entschiedne ihn zu triss zu bringen

ist einer der wege schlechter?
oder ist einer einträglicher?


----------



## Kandinata (7. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 06.07.2008 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab grad noch eine allgemeine frage
> in kapitel drei kann man sich entscheiden wo man alvin hinbringt
> zu triss oder zu shani
> da mündet die story also in zwei handlungssstränge
> ...



Es ist oberflächlich gesehen relativ egal welche Entscheidung bzw noch kommenden Entscheidungen du in der Story triffst, das Grundgerüst bleibt das selbe so das du nicht wirklich etwas "Größeres" verpasst wenn du Entscheidung A gegenüber B C oder D triffst 
Im Detail stehst du je nach Entscheidung zu Gruppierungen oder Characteren Freundlich/Feindlich/Neutral (bzw "Neutral" mag keiner was bedeutet sie hassen dich alle *g*) gegenüber und die Erzählweise ist je nachdem ein wenig anderster, aber eben ohne wirkliche Bedeutung bzw Änderung für die Story...

Was den Eintrag je nach Entscheidung angeht, also quasi die Wahl der Guten oder Bösen Seite wie man sie aus klassischen RPG Szenarien kennt... Vergiss das mal ganz schnell...
Die Belohnungen sind in etwa gleich egal für was du dich entscheidest, aber überhaupt, eine wirkliche "Seite", Gut oder Böse gibt es nicht wie man im Verlaufe der Geschichte nach und nach lernen wird, aber da sage ich mal nicht mehr dazu, das wirst du sehen


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Juli 2008)

Kandinata am 07.07.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> xNomAnorx am 06.07.2008 23:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









da bin ich erleichtert^^
dann muss ich das spiel halt mehrmals durchspielen um alles mal gesehen zu haben^^ 
 

kann man eigentlich im laufe der handlung alle seine talente auswählen?
weil ich bin jetz schon in kapitel drei un ich hab jetz erst drei oder vier silbertalente ausgewählt
geht das irgendwann schneller?
danke!!!!!1


----------



## Kandinata (7. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 07.07.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man eigentlich im laufe der handlung alle seine talente auswählen?
> weil ich bin jetz schon in kapitel drei un ich hab jetz erst drei oder vier silbertalente ausgewählt
> geht das irgendwann schneller?
> danke!!!!!1



Ab einem bestimmten Level bekommst du immer einen höheren Punkt als du vorher verdient hast, heißt statt 3 Bronze bekommst 2 Bronze und 1 Silber, dann 1 Bronze und 2 Silber and so on...
Über den Skilltree und deren Verteildung brauchst dir nicht wirklich Sorgen zu machen, später weißt du garnichtmehr wohin mit den Skillpoints weil du schon alles wodrauf du dich spezialisieren wolltest, bereits gemaxt hast


----------



## MandaloreMick (8. Juli 2008)

xNomAnorx am 04.07.2008 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> MandaloreMick am 04.07.2008 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gleich hinter der Tür wo die Wachen stehen.


----------

